# fenders for road bike



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Any experience or suggestions for full fenders for a road bike that does not have eyelets for mounting on the front fork nor has the brace between the chainstays that would usually be used to clip or screw the rear fender in place? I'm looking at some Axiom DLX Reflex fenders that have a quick release mounting system but I'm not sure how secure something like that would be. All ideas/comments welcome. Thanks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't know those particular fenders, but I'm pretty sure that with some of these








https://www.thethirdhand.com/index.cgi?d=single&c=Accessories&sc=Rack%20Clamps&tc=&item_id=LS-2621KR&id=721857725489
and lots of zip-ties, and the judicious use of a drill (on the fenders, not the frame) I could secure fenders to any frame with enough tire clearance. The zip-ties can take care of the missing chainstay-bridge issue, in particular.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Planet Bike makes a whole series of fenders that are held on by rubber straps. 

This is what I have:

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/7017.html

They have other models at are more suited for larger tires but mount the same way.


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

i was wondering the samething, what about fenders that wont rub on or damage paint on a high end carbon bike?


----------



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been using the new crud catcher road racer over the winter on a 07 allez (ok not a high end carbon bike, but does have carbon forks;-) I've been pleasantly surprised with how well they have worked.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

P-clamps and zip-ties are how my commuter is currently set up, but this post (last pic) has me thinking about alternatives: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2613648&postcount=9

I may retrofit my frame, but I am wondering if one of the "cross clamps" listed here could be modified to serve as a mounting point on the seat tube: http://cyclocrossworld.stores.yahoo.net/handlebars.html


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

nic92516 said:


> I've been using the new crud catcher road racer over the winter on a 07 allez (ok not a high end carbon bike, but does have carbon forks;-) I've been pleasantly surprised with how well they have worked.


A friend in my Sunday group put these on a Giant TCR and they're pretty amazing considering they're mounted on a bike with very tight clearance. ProbikeKit.com (UK site) sells them for $26 delivered. On wet days, we all fight for his wheel to dodge spray.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

SKS RaceBlades are another option. I've used them as a backup for several years. They do a good job keeping road spray off your back and fellow cyclists will fight for your wheel. However they won't keep your bike clean like full fenders will. Their big advantage is that they are very easy to install and remove, so you don't need to leave them on your bike all the time. Their big disadvantage is that they can sometimes be finicky to adjust so they don't rub your tires.

After looking at the Crud Catcher video linked above, I am tempted to give them a try. They look a lot nicer than the RaceBlades, and I might be tempted to just put some on my Merckx Corsa and leave them put, since I am using that bike mostly as a backup commuter now.


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

+1 on the crud roadracers. They work well and they're very lightweight.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Full fenders with p-clamps and zip ties are the way to go in my mind. I've had poor luck with SKS Race Blades or similar things. At that point you might was well just get a seat post mounted clip on. Just my opinion though. I like fenders and leave then on my bikes most of the time.


----------



## rdompor (Oct 1, 2009)

+10 for the crud catchers. I've had them since the fall and they've been amazing. Of course full fenders would provide better protection, but for an easy fit and sleek look I recommend crud catchers through and through.


----------



## BigE2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking at the Crud Roadracers - my tires are a bit bigger (than what they recommend)and measure in just under 28 mm - looking for people with hands on experience with these and could make a recommendation on if they may still work. Thanks!


----------

